# Failing NREMT-B Exam



## SeeNoMore (Jun 21, 2009)

I just took my NREMT exam and I am fairly certain I failed it. I have read other posts from people who felt that this was unfair, or their instructors failed them. On the contrary I am shocked that I apparently have not retained, or never took in enough information to become nationally certified.  

I read that 3/4 of EMTS pass their first time and had a crisis of faith so to speak. The reason for the post is that I am about to start on a 911 ambulance squad. Is it moral to continue without my NREMT? Who wants to be treated by an EMT that can not meet the national standard? I also feel completely unsure of my skill and knowledge base now and am starting to rethink applying to Paramedic schools in the near future as it seems likely I might not pass the pretest and waste the entry fee! 

Any thoughts from others that have gone through this would be appreciated. And before people point it out, yes the failure is mine and not my instructors or an unfair test. It's just very depressing.


----------



## B.K. (Jun 21, 2009)

don't be discouraged. not everyone passes the first time. stick it out and try again!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I hope you did pass. I appreciate your honesty and candor. It is unique and we need more people with your gratitude and dignity. 

Do remember that it is only a test. Yes, one that evaluates the minimum level. Should you ride? No. The reason being has multiple reasons. One, the patient needs qualified persons to provide care the other is you have the integrity to do what is right. Albeit, you might be able to do the same and the patch and card maybe really irrelevant but it really does matter. Once you have achieved your goal, you will be glad that you had waited. 

Again, good luck

R/r 911


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the support. In truth, it is a gift to gain an understanding of my shortcomings as overcoming them is essential to patient care, and my goals in this field. 

You are right Ridryder911, my focus should be on the strength of my work and not the gratification of a uniform in the short term.

There is nothing to do but study hard and take the test again if I did fail. I feel like sulking, but there is no point. 

Sorry to waste the post space. I should have just gotten some sleep and ranted to myself. 

Best


----------



## bstone (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought I failed my Basic exam when I took it back in 2002. When I got the result turns out I aced it.

Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 21, 2009)

im trying to sign up to take my test on wednesday......


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 21, 2009)

Well the test does make you nervous that maybe you didn't do as good as you thought.  Considering there are correct and more-correct answers.  They really want to make sure you are competent.

The test does not prepare you for dealing with families in a crisis, people yelling screaming at you to do something.  Guess it just takes alot of time and experience to deal with it.

When did you take the exam?


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 22, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Well the test does make you nervous that maybe you didn't do as good as you thought.




agreed. that test makes you feel like you failed even if you passed. don't start sulking yet because there's a decent chance you passed.

in regards to the actual question, i'm with rid


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 22, 2009)

How many questions did you get?  The point of computer adaptive testing is that it gives you an "easy" question, if you get it "right," you get a "medium" question and then if you get that one "right" you get a "hard question."

if you keep getting them right you keep getting "hard" questions until the computer knows with certainty that you would pass if it gave you the whole test.  If you felt like you were getting "hard" questions and the test stopped early, then you did fine.  Do you remember if you got the last question, before it shut off, right?  This is often an indicator of a pass.  Did you feel like you kept getting really simple questions, with obvious answers?  A great deal of easy questions indicates that one is doing poorly on the test and answering the last question wrong, can also indicate failing.

This isn't information specifically related to NREMT examination, this is theory about how CA-Testing programs work.  I took a review class for my nursing boards and this is how they explained the theory behind CA-Tests.  Coincidentally, i finished this review course the very same day that I took my National Registry.  The same testing strategies seemed to apply.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 22, 2009)

:blush:


er, I actually passed. I did not get the concept of questions getting harder/test ending quickly as a good thing. 

And now I get to be embaressed on this forum for all time for being a drama queen


Sorry folks!


PS: Good luck Big Boy


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrat's!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice work Bro!  Welcome to the life!


----------



## bstone (Jun 22, 2009)

SeeNoMore said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> er, I actually passed. I did not get the concept of questions getting harder/test ending quickly as a good thing.
> ...



What did I tell ya? Mazel tov!


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah didnt take it yet, the guy who was suppose to enter all of our info was lazy...
so i havent gotten the number to call yet...

btw do you guys get the oriental couple when you call parson vue?


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 24, 2009)

What do you mean oriental couple? I just signed up on line for my test.


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 24, 2009)

well here in MI you sign up on nremt.org then they give you the number to parson vue and you call that number and set up the date that you take the test....


----------



## Owenscott (Jul 25, 2009)

SeeNOmore do you have to pass NREMT to be state certified? I now some vollies use drivers that are first responders so you might have been able to ride anyways as a first responder or EMT if you still have you state EMT.

 Since you passed this is all moot. Congratulations.


----------



## offthewall88 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just keep studying. Make flashcards... find every website you can to give help. I passed my class with a C and ended up doing fine on the registry. It's just a matter of putting your mind completely into it.


----------

